
Hetzner Online presents 6 new dedicated root servers - pella
https://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/news/hetzner-online-praesentiert-6-neue-dedicated-root-server
======
ibotty
No ecc, no protection from memory corruption. You shouldn't use them for
anything serious!

~~~
philrykoff
The cheap ones don't have ECC, the PX-Line & Dell servers have it.

The're pretty cheap when compared to some other server providers, though.

